# Can't find Heru Cubera poppers



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Do any of you know where I can buy Heru Cubera poppers? I can't find them anywhere.

Jim


----------



## dt4539 (Dec 10, 2007)

Kil shop may have them
http://www.jignpop.com/categories/Jigs-{47}-Topwater-Lures/Topwater-Lures-/


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks!
Jim


----------

